# Tube Thoracostomy



## robinkea (Jun 18, 2009)

Can 32551 and 32421 be billed together. According to the NCCI edits they are ok. Wellcare has denied a claim and sent a description of the codes, which are almost alike in wording.  The only thing I have to go my are the NCCI edits and they are telling me I can bill both. Anyone else have any experience and/or knowledge on this?


----------



## LLovett (Jun 18, 2009)

Why are you billing both? Were there 2 separate sites? 


Laura, CPC


----------

